# Need help, good deal or not.



## Xander313 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi, I'm researching and very interested in purchasing a TS, re-sell only of course. I've been to a presentation in LV which was low pressure and the salesperson was professional and courteous. I've looked into some listing online and came across one that my wife and I are interested in. It's for the Elara platinum season w/annual points of 3500. Price is 5k with seller paying all the closing and 2017 MF. my part is broker fee plus hgvc fee. Need insight, please!!


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 30, 2016)

Xander313 said:


> Hi, I'm researching and very interested in purchasing a TS, re-sell only of course. I've been to a presentation in LV which was low pressure and the salesperson was professional and courteous. I've looked into some listing online and came across one that my wife and I are interested in. It's for the Elara platinum season w/annual points of 3500. Price is 5k with seller paying all the closing and 2017 MF. my part is broker fee plus hgvc fee. Need insight, please!!



$5K should get you at least 5000 points so this deal is not ideal.  3500 points wont get you much at other HGVC resorts, will you always just be going to Elara?

There is an HGVC forum this should be moved to, there is a recent discussion of the lowest per point resorts, I would recommend finding something on the list of top 15.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xander313 (Dec 30, 2016)

Thank you, I'll move it there.


----------



## Xander313 (Dec 30, 2016)

FYI

"Buyer pays $5,000 for this ownership + all Hilton Transfer and  activation fees($448+ $535) +$295 contract fee total $6,278.


Seller pays 2017 maintenance fee and $599 Deeding and recording fee"


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 30, 2016)

3500 platinum points at Elara is a Studio Plus, the entry level size unit in the HGVC system.  You don't mention other family or possibly kids besides wife, but will you always be satisfied staying in a studio unit, its little more than a hotel unit with a kitchenette.

I dont think this is a good deal, regardless of the seller paying 2017 fees.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 30, 2016)

I am guessing it would be worth twice as much as this one. 

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/free-platinum-hgvc-elara-3500-odd.248886/


----------



## GT75 (Dec 30, 2016)

Xander313 said:


> Hi, I'm researching and very interested in purchasing a TS, re-sell only of course. I've been to a presentation in LV which was low pressure and the salesperson was professional and courteous. I've looked into some listing online and came across one that my wife and I are interested in. It's for the Elara platinum season w/annual points of 3500. Price is 5k with seller paying all the closing and 2017 MF. my part is broker fee plus hgvc fee. Need insight, please!!



It is always relative as to "if this is a good deal or not".   To me it isn't because 

the price is high for the low point value, 
the MFs will be super high for the low point value and 
it has too low of points for much use in the Hilton system.
But then, I have no desire to stay in a Studio unit nor in LV.       To you, this may be perfect.    As SmithOp has pointed out, I would suggest you determine your travel needs (how often, how long, where and your accommodations).     This then will determine how many points per year you will need.


----------



## Xander313 (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks everyone, my wife and two kids go to LV annually not always at the same time. And I'm starting to believe this is not enough points for us if it only gets us a studio, it has to be 1bdr min.


----------



## Xander313 (Dec 30, 2016)

Jason245 said:


> I am guessing it would be worth twice as much as this one.
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/free-platinum-hgvc-elara-3500-odd.248886/


No way! Is that legitimate? Would HGVC even allow that to happen.


----------



## presley (Dec 30, 2016)

This is a definite no. You'll need a minimum of 5,000 points per year. Elara has higher annual dues than most other Las Vegas and Orlando HGVC properties. You can probably buy a gold annual with 5,000 points for less than $3K and depending on location, have lower annual fees.

Good reputable licensed resale agents are: judikoz.com and sellingtimeshares.net
I am sure there are others, but those 2 specialize in HGVC resales and have a long history of being very good. 

You can also bid on Ebay, but remember to check out the sellers very carefully before you place a bid.


----------



## presley (Dec 30, 2016)

Xander313 said:


> No way! Is that legitimate? Would HGVC even allow that to happen.


That is legitimate. HGVC may decide to take it back during the sale, but plenty of people have "purchased" free contracts. If the contract is not in high demand (such as a studio at Elara), people have to give them away for free.


----------



## Xander313 (Dec 30, 2016)

presley said:


> This is a definite no. You'll need a minimum of 5,000 points per year. Elara has higher annual dues than most other Las Vegas and Orlando HGVC properties. You can probably buy a gold annual with 5,000 points for less than $3K and depending on location, have lower annual fees.
> 
> Good reputable licensed resale agents are: judikoz.com and sellingtimeshares.net
> I am sure there are others, but those 2 specialize in HGVC resales and have a long history of being very good.
> ...


With points does it really matter where your ownership is? i keep reading points are points and you can stay anywhere in the HGVC which i understand.  But, i was wondering if i could bid on a property(other than LV Elara)  that has a low asking price + low MF's with at least 5000 points annually. And i don't necessarily have to stay at the property i've purchased. haven't really found a definite answer on this.


----------



## presley (Dec 30, 2016)

Xander313 said:


> With points does it really matter where your ownership is? i keep reading points are points and you can stay anywhere in the HGVC which i understand.  But, i was wondering if i could bid on a property(other than LV Elara)  that has a low asking price + low MF's with at least 5000 points annually. And i don't necessarily have to stay at the property i've purchased. haven't really found a definite answer on this.


You don't have to ever stay at your home resort. My first HGVC was for Orlando and I never stayed there. You will be able to book any HGVC resort at 9 months out. You can book your home resort at 12 months out only if you book exactly what you own (room size and season that you own) and you'd have to stay Saturday - Saturday. For that reason, most people don't care about their home resort. The only reason you'd care about your home resort is if you want to stay at that resort for a full week every year at a high demand time like a holiday week or a summer week on Oahu. 

If you want to stay at Elara, you can buy anywhere else and book Elara at 9 months out or less. Be sure to price everything out. When you make a reservation with HGVC, you will pay a reservation fee. If you want to book a room for someone else, you'll also pay a guest fee. Several people have found it to be cheaper to book Elara on the Hhonors website and pay cash rather than use their HGVC points. It's just something to look at and think about before signing your life away.


----------



## Xander313 (Dec 30, 2016)

presley said:


> You don't have to ever stay at your home resort. My first HGVC was for Orlando and I never stayed there. You will be able to book any HGVC resort at 9 months out. You can book your home resort at 12 months out only if you book exactly what you own (room size and season that you own) and you'd have to stay Saturday - Saturday. For that reason, most people don't care about their home resort. The only reason you'd care about your home resort is if you want to stay at that resort for a full week every year at a high demand time like a holiday week or a summer week on Oahu.
> 
> If you want to stay at Elara, you can buy anywhere else and book Elara at 9 months out or less. Be sure to price everything out. When you make a reservation with HGVC, you will pay a reservation fee. If you want to book a room for someone else, you'll also pay a guest fee. Several people have found it to be cheaper to book Elara on the Hhonors website and pay cash rather than use their HGVC points. It's just something to look at and think about before signing your life away.


Great answer! Thank you.


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 30, 2016)

Xander313 said:


> No way! Is that legitimate? Would HGVC even allow that to happen.


I bought two 4800 eoy packages for 60 bucks all in plus activation at the bay club.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 30, 2016)

presley said:


> ... You will be able to book any HGVC resort at 9 months out. ...


Not so for W57th ST in NYC.


----------



## Xander313 (Dec 30, 2016)

W57th is on our bucket list too. reading previous comments on other threads seems like that's going to be difficult to accomplish.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 30, 2016)

Per the HGVC rules:

"The Club Reservation Window for West 57th Street by Hilton Club, The Residences by Hilton Club and The District by Hilton Club begins 44 days prior to the check- out date."

And your going to need a lot more than 3500 points for NYC.  Purchase a TS with at least 7K points.  If your get 4800 or 5K, you could alway borrow points, if you have an annual, but it makes more sense to purchase a resale TS with 7K points.

Check out "Point Values":

http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resort/west-57th-street-by-hilton-club-new-york-city/


----------



## frank808 (Dec 30, 2016)

Xander313 said:


> With points does it really matter where your ownership is? i keep reading points are points and you can stay anywhere in the HGVC which i understand.  But, i was wondering if i could bid on a property(other than LV Elara)  that has a low asking price + low MF's with at least 5000 points annually. And i don't necessarily have to stay at the property i've purchased. haven't really found a definite answer on this.


Have not stayed at home resort in over a decade.  Just use the points wherever we want. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 31, 2016)

We own Seaworld in Orlando, but always stay at Tuscany (I-Drive).
For NYC... I usually end up booking Manhattan Club thru RCI.

.


----------



## Xander313 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thx for everybody's input. I've decided to put a deposit down on a property at the LV Boulevard. 4800 annual platinum points, $736 MF's. asking price is $4000 with seller covering closing cost. Hopefully this is good deal, definitely not a steal like I've read on some of the threads. What do y'all think?? Honest opinions appreciate.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 5, 2017)

Xander313 said:


> I've decided to put a deposit down on a property at the LV Boulevard. 4800 annual platinum points, $736 MF's. asking price is $4000 with seller covering closing cost. Hopefully this is good deal, definitely not a steal like I've read on some of the threads. What do y'all think?



I say its a bit on the high side, but for platinum points, well within reason.


.


----------



## Jason245 (Jan 5, 2017)

Xander313 said:


> Thx for everybody's input. I've decided to put a deposit down on a property at the LV Boulevard. 4800 annual platinum points, $736 MF's. asking price is $4000 with seller covering closing cost. Hopefully this is good deal, definitely not a steal like I've read on some of the threads. What do y'all think?? Honest opinions appreciate.


25k less than developer price.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Xander313 (Jan 5, 2017)

Jason245 said:


> 25k less than developer price.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Wow! Sure glad I wasn't suckered into that, almost though. Hooray for re-sell!


----------



## deliaelbaum (Jan 7, 2017)

presley said:


> That is legitimate. HGVC may decide to take it back during the sale, but plenty of people have "purchased" free contracts. If the contract is not in high demand (such as a studio at Elara), people have to give them away for free.


Excuse my ignorance but where do you recommend finding "good deals". on HGVC Points?  On the sales pages on Tug? On eBay? any particular broker?  Thanks.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 7, 2017)

deliaelbaum said:


> Excuse my ignorance but where do you recommend finding "good deals". on HGVC Points?  On the sales pages on Tug? On eBay? any particular broker?  Thanks.



Check TUG marketplace, and look at listings by these reputable brokers who specialize in HGVC:
Seth Nock - www.sellingtimeshares.net
Judi Kozlowski - www.judikoz.com
They are recommended in this forum most often.

E-Bay is another source, but you need to be careful... its something of a wild frontier.
Look at closed auctions to see who has HGVC experience and what the TS went for.

You can also check Redweek, but some of those sellers do not understand resale values.

For advice on buying TS's generally, see the sticky notes in the "Buying, Selling, Renting" forum.

.


----------



## Ianneyan (Jan 10, 2017)

Xander313 said:


> Thx for everybody's input. I've decided to put a deposit down on a property at the LV Boulevard. 4800 annual platinum points, $736 MF's. asking price is $4000 with seller covering closing cost. Hopefully this is good deal, definitely not a steal like I've read on some of the threads. What do y'all think?? Honest opinions appreciate.



It's a very reasonable deal, especially considering the seller is covering the closing costs and it is at LV Blvd, which has some of the lowest MFs.  I am also waiting to hear back as to whether Hilton waives ROFR for a recent purchase.  Crossing fingers for the both of us!


----------

